# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  A ka vlerë roli i një gruaje shtëpiake?

## bjondina

Ne shume raste gruaja eshte e detyruar (me deshire apo nga halli) te rrije ne shtepi e te kujdeset per shtepine e femijet. Por ajo qe dua te di une eshte se sa vlere ka kjo pune e gruas, ndonese nuk sjell fitime monetare?A mund te thuhet se vetem burri punon pasi ai sjell para ne shtepi?A duhet te ndihet femra indiferente ne kete rast?

----------


## baobabi

Kjo eshte ceshtje e aftesise se shoqerise per te ekonomizuar veten.

Familja si qelize e shoqerise duhet qe te krijoje vlera monetare.
Administrimi i ketyre vlerave dhe akumulimi jane nje pune jo e lehte.

Per kete qellim shoqeria me ndihmen e organizimit shteteror ka krijuar kushtet reale qe prinderit, si nena edhe babai, te qendrojne prane femijes ne vitin e pare te lindjes.

Kete e kane bere ligj shumica e vendeve te botes perendimore.

Ndersa vendet islamike gruaja e merr persiper gjithe barren.

Ndarja me e drejte per mendimin tim eshte ajo qe kane bere vendet peredimore.

Kjo i krijon mundesine qe te dy prinderve qe te japin kontributin qe u takon dhe te shijojne kenaqesine qe rrjedh nga kjo pune.

Per te ndihmuar ne mire administrimin e vlerave monetare, shteti u paguan prinderve per periudhen ne fjale nje pjese te konsiderueshme te te ardhurave qe ata do te kishin marre duke punuar.

Ajo qe duhet bere eshte qe te rritet efikasiteti i ketij programi.

Ndersa problemi i pjesmarrjes ne kujdesin per femijen eshte nje element i lidhur me kulturen dhe mentalitetin shoqeror, gje qe kerkon kohe qe shoqeria te emancipohet dhe burri te marre pjese njelloj si gruaja.

----------


## The Hobbit

Sigurisht re roli dhe rendesia e gruas q

----------


## The Hobbit

Sigurisht qe roli dhe rendesia e gruas ne familje eshte e madhe; qofte kjo shtepiake ose jo. 
Madje une do te tregoja nje histori per kete:
Nje familjar pyeti dikur filozofin romak Seneka, se cilin prej femijve do duhej qe te rriste (edukonte) me me kujdes, bijte e tij apo vajzat e tij
dhe Seneka i'u pergjigjpa ngurruar:
Vajzat e tua. Sepse rritja , edukiimi, i nje burri eshte formimi psikologjik i nje njeriu te vetem, ndersa edukimi i gruas, eshte formimi dhe edukimi i brezave te tere!

Thjesht doja te theksoja rolin e dhe rendesine e gruas, dhe sidomos ne rastin e formimit (edukimi) te femijve. Dhe aq me teper per nje grua shtepiake kjo detyre eshte me e thjeshte, dhe me e rendesishme se gjithçka tjeter. Per mua kjo nuk eshte detyre e ulet, megjithse te privon anen monetare. Por perkundarazi, nena do te kryeje me mire rolin e saj. 
Seneka e thote mjaft bukur. Por realiteti eshte se ana monetare dhe sidomos per ne shqiptaret eshte problem kjo çeshtje. 
Pra bjondina nuk mund te thuhet se vetem burri punon, Gruaja edhe pse nuk duket, mund dhe duhet te luaje rolin e saj te rendesisheme ne familje. S'ka asnje arsye qe te ndihet indiferente (mendimi im personal)...

Pershendetje!

----------


## Estella

Eshte e rendesishme per nje femije qe te kete nje perkujdesje te vecante nga nje njeri i afert, qofte nena, gjyshi, mami apo babi.

Cila eshte arsyeja qe gruaja duhet te jete ajo qe te rrije ne shtepi dhe te rrisi femijen, pse?

Po ju jap nje shembull...........N.q.s nje femije nuk shkon mire ne shkolle, cilin nga prinderit zakonisht mesuesja.mesuesi kerkon te bisedoje dhe pse?
Zakonisht nenen, pse?
A nuk ka babai po te njejten pergjegjesi per sjelljen e djalit/vajzes se vet ?
Shoqeria e sotme e ben dallimin, duke i ndare pergjegjesite e dy sekseve. Pse?
A eshte vertet roli i nenen per edukimin e femijeve dhe pse pikerisht roli i saj?
(Kam shprehur disa pyetje qe mbase mund te tregojne qe jam feministe, por ju siguroj qe sjam e tille.)

Jam kurioze te lezoj disa nga, pergjigjet e meshkujve.

----------


## bjondina

Ju falenderoj per pergjigjet.
The Hobbit jam plotesisht dakort me medimin tend.
E hapa kete teme se mund te ndodh qe psh burri ti thote gruas :mace e verdhe: i rri gjithe diten ne shtepi pushim,kurse une punoj dhe sjell pare"
Dhe ti Estella pyetjet i ke me vend,shpresoj qe djemte te te kthejne pergjigje.

----------


## Letersia 76

Per mendimin tim rolet jane njelloj dhe nuk dua ti ndaj jane per femra apo meshkuj 
gra apo burra
mes burrit dhe gruan ane tani barazite ,po per kujdesjen e femijes une mendoj se femra ka me shume suksese .
anyway....pershenddetje te gjitheve...

----------


## Letersia 76

Per mendimin tim rolet jane njelloj dhe nuk dua ti ndaj jane per femra apo meshkuj 
gra apo burra
mes burrit dhe gruan jane tani barazite ,po per kujdesjen e femijes une mendoj se femra ka me shume suksese .
anyway....pershenddetje te gjitheve...

----------


## Jeans-boy

sigurisht   qe ka.
E veretete qe gruaja e sotme kerkon dicka me teper  por
perparimi nuk duhet ta eleminoje tradicionalizmin

----------


## Fringo

Asgje nuk e zevendeson dot nenen ne edukimin e nje femije.
Ato nena qe rrine me femijet e tyre, duhen lavderuar per sakrificen pasi nuk eshte e lehte, jo vetem nga ana monetre por dhe psikologjike, 24 ore ne dite vetem me femijen, pra sakrifikojne per te rritur femijen.
Baballaret jane ndryshe, dhe nuk ka nene ma merr mendja qe do donte qe burri i saj te merrej gjithe diten me femijen ndersa ajo te punonte.
Ndoshta do ta linin per nja nje jave, po pastaj menjehere kur ta shihnin inkompetencen e burrit do ktheheshin me vrap.

----------


## The Hobbit

Po , nena luan dhe ka nje rol me te rendesishem en rritjen dhe edukimin e femijve. Une mendoj se kjo eshte nje dhunti e veçante me te cilen e ka pajisur natyra.
Pastaj nena ka dhe disa cilesi me te vecanta ne marrdheniet prinder- femi. Ajo eshte me e dashur, me e dhembshur, me e ndjeshme ndaj problemeve te femijve dhe madje do te thosha se fusha e komunikimit te saj me femijet eshte me e gjere, por nga ana tjeter edhe burri ne nje fare mase mund te luaje rolin e tij teper pozitiv dhe shume te domosdoshem...

miqesisht Hobbit

----------


## bjondina

Ju falenderoj per pergjigjet tuaja. E shoh qe te gjithe jeni dakort se nena apo gruaja ka vlera te medha morale por a mund te flitet dhe per vlera monetare ndonese ?

----------


## Di68

Sigurisht qe ka dhe vlera monetare qendrimi i gruas ne shtepi,  te rrisesh nje femije neper daycare apo kopshte, i do te pakten rreth $1500 deri ne $2000 ne muaj, plus ne se gruaja i gjuan gjerat qe jane me leverdi ne pazar (kuptohet nje grua qe punon s'ka shume kohe dhe do te marre ate qe eshte me afer dhe me shpejt), edhe kjo nje fare kursimi eshte.  Tani varet nga gruaja se ka edhe nga ato qe shpenzojne me shume kur jane ne shtepi per te vrare kohen duke exploruar dyqane apo parrukiere te reja, palestra apo kafe te reja.  Cdo gje eshte relative, por ne pergjithesi ngado qe ta marresh qendrimi i gruas ne shtepi ka ane pozitive.

----------


## Mina

Natyrisht qe ka vlere! Nese kjo grua eshte e afte te siguroje te ardhura te kenaqshme, eshte me mire qe ajo te provoje veten! Te qenit shtepiake te humbet kontaktin me njerezit, qe eshte nje gje e rendesishme, dhe te ben skllave te telenovelave!

----------


## lozonjare

Vlera e gruas ne shtepi ka vlerat e veta , dhe pasojat e veta . Gjithcka eshte relative duke mare parasysh anet pozitive dhe negative . Nje nene dhe amvise e mire mendoj se i ka vlerat maksimale ne familje.

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Mina_ 
> *Natyrisht qe ka vlere! Nese kjo grua eshte e afte te siguroje te ardhura te kenaqshme, eshte me mire qe ajo te provoje veten! Te qenit shtepiake te humbet kontaktin me njerezit, qe eshte nje gje e rendesishme, dhe te ben skllave te telenovelave!*


Jam dakort me Minen ! Gruaja ne shtepi eshte e humbur !

----------


## afeida

kur u bera nene per here te pare im shoq me bleu nje liber per nenen " MOTHERHOOD" dhe ne ate liber lexova shume fjale te urta po njere nga ato me ka bere shume pershtypje " Zoti nuk mund te ishte kudo dhe prandaj krijoi  nenen" eshte nje proverb nga israeli.
dhe nje tjeter " gjene me te rendesishme per nje baba qe mund te beje per femijet e tij eshte te doje nenen e tyre" Anon.
kur edukon nje mashkull edukon nje person kur edukon nje grua edukon nje familje.( Ruby Manikan).
une jame gjithe diten me femijen ne shtepi dhe cdo dite falenderoj  dhe lus zotin jo per pare, por te kemi shendet qe te rris femijet dhe ti edukoj. kur te dalen ne jete te mos kene frike, te mos ulin koken perpara veshtirsive dhe shume gjera te tjera. por nje gje kam kuptuar nuk arrita te hyj ne universitetin e tiranes ne shqiperi, por lindja dhe rritja e goces qe kam tani ehste universitet me vete dhe shume i veshtire, se femijen duhet ta mesosh me kohen qe jetojme. Zemra e nenes eshte klase shkolle per femijen, keshtu ka thene Henry Ward Beecher.

----------


## Leila

Vlera ka puna... shume madje, por une personalisht s'do me pelqente shume.

----------


## Julius

> _Postuar më parë nga Estella_ 
> *Eshte e rendesishme per nje femije qe te kete nje perkujdesje te vecante nga nje njeri i afert, qofte nena, gjyshi, mami apo babi.
> 
> Cila eshte arsyeja qe gruaja duhet te jete ajo qe te rrije ne shtepi dhe te rrisi femijen, pse?
> 
> Po ju jap nje shembull...........N.q.s nje femije nuk shkon mire ne shkolle, cilin nga prinderit zakonisht mesuesja.mesuesi kerkon te bisedoje dhe pse?
> Zakonisht nenen, pse?
> A nuk ka babai po te njejten pergjegjesi per sjelljen e djalit/vajzes se vet ?
> Shoqeria e sotme e ben dallimin, duke i ndare pergjegjesite e dy sekseve. Pse?
> ...


Nuk eshte e vertete se mesuesi kerkon vetem nenen dhe une do te shtoja se mesuesi ben gabim nqs kerkon ne takim vetem nenen. Kjo ka te beje me menyren e sjelljes ndaj femijes, gruaja, nena sillet ne menyre delikate me femijen dhe leshon lehte pe perkundrejt deshirave dhe tekave te tij. Ndersa fjala e babait eshte ose me sakte duhet te jete ligj per te voglin ne menyre qe t'i imponoje femijes vullnetin e tij. Kjo persa i perket shembullit.


   Nena ka nje dhunti te vecante te femija si tha dhe hobbit ajo mund te edukoje breza. Kjo fatkeqesisht ne kohet moderne nuk shfrytezohet nga femrat e sotme. 
   Mendoj se pergjegjesia me e madhe qe mund te ndermarre persiper nje njeri eshte te linde dhe te edukoje femije. Nqs e shikon se nuk je i zoti/e zonja nuk ke pse merr nje pergjegjesi te tille. Eshte turp te rritesh nje femije dhe te mos ndjehesh krenar per ate. 
   Ate qe mund t'i jape nena femijes nuk mund t'ia jape babai per asgje ne bote, eshte krejt e pamundur. Se sa vleresohet dhe duhet te vleresohet kjo gje eshte ne doren tuaj vajza dhe vetem ne doren tuaj. Mendoni kur arrini dicka se si ndiheni 2 fish me shume kete ndjenje krenarie e ndjejne nenat per femijet e tyre. 

   Me kujtohet qe pyeta nje here nje profesoreshen time se cila eshe ajo gje qe kishte arritur dhe qe e bente te ishte krenare, ajo u pergjigj- vajza ime.

----------


## Greta E

Nuk me besohet qe beni pyetje te tilla.

----------

